#  , :    3  (9 ) 2018 .

## .

*,* *             3  (9 ) 2018 .*.        . 


*
 ,     (,   ..)!      ()    /      -,     22  (.. 20 )         / -!*

.       .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

 ,         2018    .

  ,    ()  ,       .         ()!    .

----------


## .

*1.  * 
       .   25 .
1.      -  (     01.02.2016 N 83) -   15 .    .        ,       ,    !

2.    ,  4  ( :   381  26.09.16  .   07.06.2017 N 275) -   22 , .. 20  (  )  25  ( ).      .        ,       ,    .

3.    . -1151111 ( :  -7-11/551@  10.10.16) -   30 .    .  *  !*

4.            . -1152028(    -7-21/271@  31.03.17)    30 .    . ,   ,  ,      .       ,  .

5.       ,      6- ( :   -7-11/450@  14.10.2015 .  17.01.2018) -   31 .    .

6.      ,                .         .  2011        .

7.      ,                 .         .    2011        .

*2.  * 
1.      -  (     01.02.2016 N 83) -   15 .    .        ,       ,    !

2.    ,  4  ( :   381  26.09.16  .   07.06.2017 N 275) -   22 , .. 20  (  )  25  ( ).      .        ,       ,    .

3.           .  Ė1152016 ( :  -7-3/353@  04.07.14 (.  19.10.2016) )    22 , .. 20 .     25 .    .   !  ,  ,        4 .    ,      .

4.    . -1151111 ( :  -7-11/551@  10.10.16) -   30 .    .  *  !*

5.            . -1152028(    -7-21/271@  31.03.17)    30 .    . ,   ,  ,      .       ,  .

6.       ,      6- ( :   -7-11/450@  14.10.2015 .  17.01.2018) -   31 .    .

7.      ,                .         .  2011        .

8.      ,                 .         .    2011        .

*3.     :* 2012          !

  .       .   25 .

     6%   .

*4.     :*
,    &#167; 3 :

1.      -  (     01.02.2016 N 83) -   15 .    .        ,       ,    !

2.    ,  4  ( :   381  26.09.16  .   07.06.2017 N 275) -   22 , .. 20  (  )  25  ( ).      .        ,       ,    .

3.    . -1151111 ( :  -7-11/551@  10.10.16) -   30 .    .  *  !*

4.       ,      6- ( :   -7-11/450@  14.10.2015 .  17.01.2018) -   31 .    .

*5.     :*
1.           .  Ė1152016 ( :  -7-3/353@  04.07.14 (.  19.10.2016) )    22 , .. 20 .     25 .    .   !  ,  ,        4 .    ,      .         ,     ,      

*6.     :*
,    &#167; 5 :

1.      -  (     01.02.2016 N 83) -   15 .    .        ,       ,    !

2.   ,  4  ( :   381  26.09.16  .   07.06.2017 N 275) -   22 , .. 20  (  )  25  ( ).      .        ,       ,    .

3.    . -1151111 ( :  -7-11/551@  10.10.16) -   30 .    .  *  !*

4.       ,      6- ( :   -7-11/450@  14.10.2015 .  17.01.2018) -   31 .    .


*7.     :* 
1.       . -1151001 ( :   -7-3/558@  29.10.2014 .  20.12.2016)    25 .    .      .

*8.     :*
,    &#167; 7 :

1.      -  (     01.02.2016 N 83) -   15 .    .        ,       ,    !

2.    ,  4  ( :   381  26.09.16  .   07.06.2017 N 275) -   22 , .. 20  (  )  25  ( ).      .        ,       ,    .

3.    . -1151111 ( :  -7-11/551@  10.10.16) -   30 .    .  *  !*

4.       ,      6- ( :   -7-11/450@  14.10.2015 .  17.01.2018) -   31 .    .

----------


## Boga77

. 
      -      ,    (   25.07.2018  858-).        :Frown:

----------

> . 
>       -      ,    (   25.07.2018  858-).


     ,    .
     ,    ,  ,  ,     .  .    "",     ""

----------


## .

>

----------

.

----------


## ˸777

*.*,  !    .   ,   .        ,       2017          (   ).        2017; 1  2  2018        ?       .        ?

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## ˸777

> .      .


                  .         ,   4 .      .      ?

----------


## .

.

----------

4-   ?   -    - ...

----------


## .



----------


## mts6840084

,  ,  ,   ,   -    6 , ?

----------

!

  ,     3-    .   1460,    6636.25

   ?

1)        ,     ?       ?

2)   ?
  3-        + 5176.25,       .        ,      3  2018?   ,   ? (

----------


## .

> )        ,     ?       ?


 
              .            4

----------

> 4


      6%    ?

          /c?

----------


## .

> 6%    ?


.   4     ,     .      ,         ,     4 




> /c?


 .     ,

----------

> 4     ,     .      ,         ,     4


     ( 1460  6636.25),       2019  ...

----------


## .



----------

.   .

----------


## .

> .   .

----------

.    -,    .      (    ).       .              ?

----------


## .

> .


    3 ,

----------

.     ,  .

----------


## Entropia

!
       ,    ,   4    ?        4         /   "      X, Y, Z".
 "   "    "   -  / "?
,  , "         "?

----------

-    " ",        .    .

----------


## .

> ,    ,   4    ?


     .        4. 
       ,  .     .

----------


## Julianeo

25 ,         9 (        ),          .     ,      ,  ??   6%

----------


## .

.  ,     ? ))

----------


## Julianeo

> .  ,     ? ))


!     ))   ,    )

----------

> .


 .     1  -   ,   -  .   (,    )    ,    /.   1 ., 1   9 .     .



> 


  .  :Wink:

----------

-    :
_ !

           .        .     .       ,         () ,                      (). 
    .
_
      .   :     ,        ?

----------


## Julianeo

> .     1  -   ,   -  .   (,    )    ,    /.   1 ., 1   9 .     .
>   .


  )))   ,    !!)))

----------


## .

*Julianeo*,       ,      .

----------


## AlexeyPO

. , ,    (  6%) 11 .     .    ,    ,       9  2018?       ?

----------


## .

*AlexeyPO*,  .

----------


## piv-piv

,          ,      ,    , ?   2- :    ?

----------


## .

.         .   .

----------


## Olga___

,             ,    " ",     . 
  ( 4)   -  ,    ,    ,     -         ,    . 

    -  ,    ?

----------


## .

> " ",


  .      .      
   .    ,    ,    ? )

----------


## Olga___

> .      .      
>    .    ,    ,    ? )


  .  :Embarrassment:  
    ,   . 
   ,          .   ,      .

----------


## .

,

----------


## Olga___

> ,


.

----------


## *

!
  .  1.01.18    . 
1.     .           ?
2.      ,             ?

----------


## .

1.         
2.          ?

----------

, , :    6%.   9-     12000                  6000. :     12000  25.10         ?

----------


## *

> 2.          ?

----------


## .

***,    .      2

----------


## .

> :     12000  25.10         ?


 .     2018   ,     ,       12000

----------

> .     2018   ,     ,       12000


,           ?

----------


## .

, .    )

----------


## Julianeo

,    
,          -   19  2018,         -       ? 19  20 ?

----------


## .

19

----------


## Julianeo

!

----------


## Julianeo

.   9175,75.   -       ?    9176,   ,         , ..     ,  .    ,    ...   - 2    )))

----------


## .

.      .       9176,

----------

,    15%.                 700- .-.               ?

----------

911-  28.11.2017 &#171;        28  2014 .  700-&#187;

----------


## .

,    . .   2019      
, ,     ,         ,    .

----------

, ,              ,    ,

----------


## .

, .        .

----------


## soneika

!  ,   15%  18  2018,       .    , - ?

----------


## olhirs

, , ,    6%.        2018       2017  ,   1  2018 ?

----------


## .

> , - ?


          .





> 2018       2017  ,   1  2018 ?

----------

, ,           .         ,       ?

----------


## .

>

----------

.  :      2      ,      ...    -   ?? 

    ,          ( , ""         ,      2017    ))

----------

